# Sound not working



## troublemaker (Aug 27, 2015)

It's very strange; it is working in Windows and Linux, and it was even working on a previous installation of 10.2. But since I reinstalled 10.2 I have nothing. There is no way to get a sound; even the `cat filename > /dev/dsp` suggested by the documentation does not help. Apparently I can't post longer messages so I'm attaching my verbose messages.

And some extra information:

```
root@desktop:~ # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0040) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC899 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC899 (Onboard Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm8: <USB audio> (rec)
root@desktop:~ # mixer
Mixer vol  is currently set to  85:85
Mixer pcm  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  59:59
Mixer line  is currently set to  1:1
Mixer mic  is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix  is currently set to  37:37
Mixer rec  is currently set to  37:37
Mixer igain  is currently set to  0:0
Recording source: mic
```
TIA for any help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2015)

The default output is set to pcm4. Where are your speakers connected? Are they in the monitor? In that case you need to change to the correct output.

From sound(4):

```
Change the default sound device, in this case to the second device.  This
     is handy if there are multiple sound devices available:

           sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


----------



## troublemaker (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, thanks, no, speakers are connected to the motherboard connectors. They are actually connected to a Razer Tiamat, which is in turn connected to the motherboard connectors. But that shouldn't make a difference, as sound is basically working in other configurations.
I was thinking that the problem might be this:


```
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 14 (nid  12 out):  -65/0dB (88 steps)
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 16 (nid  12 in  1): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 17 (nid  13 out):  -65/0dB (88 steps)
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in  1): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 20 (nid  14 out):  -65/0dB (88 steps)
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 22 (nid  14 in  1): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 23 (nid  15 out):  -65/0dB (88 steps)
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 25 (nid  15 in  1): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 26 (nid  20 in ):  mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 27 (nid  21 in ):  mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 28 (nid  22 in ):  mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 29 (nid  23 in ):  mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 18 (nid  13 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 21 (nid  14 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 24 (nid  15 in  0): mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl  1 (nid  7 in  0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl  4 (nid  11 in  0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 31 (nid  24 out):  0/30dB (4 steps)
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl  1 (nid  7 in  0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl  6 (nid  11 in  2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl 35 (nid  26 out):  0/30dB (4 steps)
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -17/12dB
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl  1 (nid  7 in  0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
Aug 27 17:08:22 desktop kernel: pcm4:  +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in  5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
```

But I don't know if it is and I don't know how to fix it. Mixer looks okay.


----------



## troublemaker (Aug 28, 2015)

I got it sort of working. There were basically 3 problems:

1) 1 cable not correctly connected
2) can't have 7.1. I only have 2.0
3) testing speakers in Gnome doesn't work

Now, 1 is obviously solved, 3 is not important, even if it would be a nice to have. But I would like to solve 2.
Anybody knows how I can get 7.1, specifically with Gnome 3?


----------

